# 01379-Betrüger



## Berlin.Dude (24 Juni 2004)

Hi, :bigcry: 
bin das erste mal hier und gleich `ne Frage.Meine Stieftochter hat eine der "berühmten"O.K.-Seiten angeklickt.Ergebnis:87€.Kann man gegen diese Gangster nichts unternehmen.Hab jetzt natürlich bezahlt,aber wegen genau solcher Sachen habe ich eigentlich von Telekom zu Arcor gewechselt.
Gruss,Andreas :cry:


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Juni 2004)

Ein "OK" auf 0137 ... ?

PC-Anwahlfenster?
OK im Handy?

Alles noch mal auf Los, keine 2.000 € ... ?


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Juni 2004)

Berlin.Dude schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt natürlich bezahlt,



Nur für andere Leser: 

Das "natürlich" ist nicht unbedingt die Mehrheitsmeinung und auch keine beratende Anleitung - so natürlich ist das nämlich nicht, dass man jede Rechnung bezahlt, die einem in's Haus flattert und unberechtigt vorkommt ...


----------



## dotshead (24 Juni 2004)

@Berlin.dude

Oder hat deine Stieftochter via normalem Telefon einfach bei z.B. Big Brother Abstimmungen mitgemacht und will Dir das jetzt als böse Dialer-Abzocke unterschieben? Und warum denkst Du das Arcor besser wäre als andere Telekommunikationsanbieter?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

*0137er*

@ Berlin.Dude,

die 01379 hört sich in der Tat eher nach einer der in Mode gekommenen TV-Anrufnummern an. Gewinnspiel, Bildchenwette oder Abstimmung für einen mehr oder weniger überzeugenden "Superstar" oder ähnliches.
Gewiefte Animateure lullen die Zuschauer ein und bringen sie dazu bei praktisch chancenlosen Gewinnspielchen mitzumachen. Sie wollen nur das Beste der Zuschauer, ihre "Kohlen".

Empehlung auch hier: Sämtliche 0190er, 0900er, 0137er Telefonnummern sowie alle Auslandsverbindungen sperren zu lassen. So wird vermieden, dass der Telefoninhaber bzw. Angehörige oder Besucher der Versuchung erliegen und in einem euphorischen Moment das hart verdiente Geld des Telefonanschlussinhabers quasi sinnlos verbrennen.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Berlin.Dude (25 Juni 2004)

*Habs genau geprüft,.....m.T.*

Hi,
danke für die vielen und schnellen Antworten.Habe es genau recherchiert und alles nachgeprüft.Die Dumpfbacke (meine Stieftochter) ist auf eine Seite gekommen für Klingeltöne.Um sie zu bekommen,muss man in einem weissen Feld ein OK eintippen und man bekommt `nen Klingelton für 87 Teuro!Das schlimme ist,dass es nach der heute gültigen Rechtslage (siehe www.dialerschutz.de ) auch noch völlig legal ist.Arcor habe ich genommen,weil Telekom für alle möglichen,oft [] Anbieter mitabrechnet.Bei Arcor habe ich nur Arcor(und `ne günstige Flatrate).
Danke nochmals,Andreas :lol:

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## drboe (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: 0137er*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Empehlung auch hier: Sämtliche 0190er, 0900er, 0137er Telefonnummern sowie alle Auslandsverbindungen sperren zu lassen.


Das kommt wohl kaum für jeden in Frage. Es soll immerhin Leute geben, die internationale Telefongespräche führen. Und völlig seriöse ISP haben 019X-Nummern. Da kappt man sich dann die Verbindung zum Web.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: 0137er*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Paul-Merlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso?  wenn 0190 gesperrt wird , bleiben 019x unberührt (0191/2/3/4) 

tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Habs genau geprüft,.....m.T.*



			
				Berlin.Dude schrieb:
			
		

> Um sie zu bekommen,muss man in einem weissen Feld ein OK eintippen und man bekommt `nen Klingelton für 87 Teuro!Das schlimme ist,dass es nach der heute gültigen Rechtslage (siehe www.dialerschutz.de) auch noch völlig legal ist.



Wie kommt es dann zu der 01379 in der Überschrift?


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Habs genau geprüft,.....m.T.*

Quatsch.


			
				Berlin.Dude schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dumpfbacke (meine Stieftochter) ist auf eine Seite gekommen für Klingeltöne.Um sie zu bekommen,muss man in einem weissen Feld ein OK eintippen und man bekommt `nen Klingelton für 87 Teuro!Das schlimme ist,dass es nach der heute gültigen Rechtslage (siehe www.dialerschutz.de) auch noch völlig legal ist.



Ein Dialer über 87 € per 0137 ist nicht legal.*

Kann es sein, dass deine "Überprüfung" vielleicht besser mal hier statt gefunden hätte oder auf den Seiten der RegTP?

Oder machst du hier einen Werbefeldzug für das private Telefonunternehmen, das du so häufig nennst?

Deine bisherigen Postings erwecken bei mir den Eindruck, dass wir hier mächtig veralbert werden sollen. 

*Zur Klarstellung: Dies ist ein Allgemeinplatz, keine Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Berlin.Dude (25 Juni 2004)

*Will hier keine Werbung machen,aber....m.T.*

Hi,
wir kommt Ihr darauf,dass ich Werbung mache.Es könnte auch jedes andere Unternehmen sein,dass nur EINEN Anbieter abbucht.Bei der Regulierungsbehörde war ich schon,in meinem Fall:Fehlanzeige.Außerdem,als ich mit der Telekom früher schon einmal wegen einem anderen Anbieter telefonierte,sagten die mir wörtlich:"Den xxxx-Anbieter kennen wir schon.Hätten wir nur damals nicht den Abrechnungsvertrag abgeschlossen.Dieser "Anbieter"rechnet nähmlich wiederum auch für ein paar Andere ab.2 davon teilen sich EIN Postfach!Seltsam,oder?Neues Konkurrenzdenken?
Gruss vom Nichtwerber!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2004)

Seltsame neue Erkenntnisse...

Wieso schließt Du aber von der 01379 auf einen Dialer? Bist Du Dir da wirklich sicher?


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Will hier keine Werbung machen,aber....m.T.*



			
				Berlin.Dude schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Regulierungsbehörde war ich schon,in meinem Fall:Fehlanzeige.



Sorry, das will ich nicht glauben.

Wenn du denen in Bonn etwas von Dialer und 0137 erzählst, bekommst du definitiv nicht die Info: "Fehlanzeige".

Meine Meinung steht weiterhin, dass ich das ziemlich suspekt finde, was du schreibst (werbung oder nicht ist hierfür egal).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Will hier keine Werbung machen,aber....m.T.*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung steht weiterhin, dass ich das ziemlich suspekt finde, was du schreibst (werbung oder nicht ist hierfür egal).



Wer sich einer unerlaubten Rufnummerngasse für seinen Dialer bedient, der schert sich auch einen Dreck um OK-Eingaben. Das macht mich etwas stutzig und deswegen wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, sich um den Inhalteanbieter zu bemühen, der sich hinter der Rufnummer verbirgt. Vielleicht war´s ja doch zweierlei...


----------



## Berlin.Dude (25 Juni 2004)

*Albert Einstein.........*

Hi,
anscheinend werde ich hier für wasweissichwas gehalten.Habe keinen Bock mehr,mich dumm anmachen zu lassen,nur weil ich bei einem dubiosen Anbieter mal falsch reagiert habe,Zu dem netten Typ,der mich hier ständig dumm anmacht,antworte ich mit Albert Einstein:"Es gibt zwei Dinge auf der Welt,die unendlich sind.Das Universum und die menschlioche Dummheit.Beim Universum bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher".Zitat Ende!
Gruss


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Juni 2004)

... und tschüss!  :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

tja berlin.dude,

vielleicht hättest du mal deutlich hier erklären sollen, um was es geht und evtl. mal das mitteilen, was auf der rechnung steht.

gruß


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Albert Einstein.........*



			
				Berlin.Dude schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> anscheinend werde ich hier für wasweissichwas gehalten.Habe keinen Bock mehr,mich dumm anmachen zu lassen,nur weil ich bei einem dubiosen Anbieter mal falsch reagiert habe,Zu dem netten Typ,der mich hier ständig dumm anmacht,antworte ich mit Albert Einstein:"Es gibt zwei Dinge auf der Welt,die unendlich sind.Das Universum und die menschlioche Dummheit.Beim Universum bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher".Zitat Ende!
> Gruss



Ich auch nicht.

P.S.: Du kannst natürlich gerne noch unsere Fragen beantworten, statt zu schimpfen. Kooperiere, und du erhältst Antworten. Sonst nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

*0137*

Hi Berlin.Dude,

Du schreibst:

"anscheinend werde ich hier für was weis ich was gehalten. Habe keinen Bock mehr, mich dumm anmachen zu lassen, nur weil ich bei einem dubiosen Anbieter mal falsch reagiert habe"

Darum geht es nicht. Aber einige Ausführungen von Dir passen nicht zusammen. Darauf hat man dich aufmerksam gemacht. Geholfen werden kann jemand nur, wenn er sich auch helfen lassen will. 

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------

